

Show HN: I'm 16, and I made a thing - ruswick
https://github.com/orzogen/stor.js
I wrote a lightweight library that eases the use of localStorage. I'd be interested in your opinions and feedback.<p>(Apologies for the absurd title. I was attempting to make a commentary on the superfluity of specifying one's age in a title.)
======
ecubed
Please put what the thing is in the title.

